

How to fetch URLs in parallel using python - scrollbar
http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2010/10/how-to-fetch-urls-in-parallel-using-python.html

======
xtacy
Another one: I like <http://eventlet.net/>, which naturally blends into the
way one writes python code.

